
Show HN: CardxCoin. Trade unwanted gift cards for cryptocurrency - AMerePotato
https://cardxcoin.com
======
AMerePotato
I just recently added some features and fixed some bugs. I think it's good
enough to show. I'm also doing Startup School for this project

